# Headed out gigging



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Gunna head out giggin in east bay in a couple hours had a buddy cancel if anyone intrested


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm interested, except I'm working. I would love to make a trip with ya if we can line up days off. Should be good, water color is right. Good luck

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

